# Stay and play at Surf Cup Phoenix with rising Covid-19 cases



## Texas2Cali

Wondering what y'all think about it if Surf Cup Phoenix has a mandatory "stay and play" policy in the Covid-19 era and with rising cases in AZ? Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer. Seems that renting a house should be available as a safer option for anyone who wanted to go that route.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Texas2Cali said:


> Wondering what y'all think about it if Surf Cup Phoenix has a mandatory "stay and play" policy in the Covid-19 era and with rising cases in AZ? Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer. Seems that renting a house should be available as a safer option for anyone who wanted to go that route.


Surf Cup is over 2 months away so it’s hard to extrapolate what’s happening today to that far ahead.  My recommendation would be AirBnB a house rather than a hotel, that has been how we have handled the travel.


----------



## timbuck

I have a feeling we are about to see a wide spread shutdown of soccer across the country pretty soon.  I wouldn't be shocked if upcoming tournaments over the next 4-6 weeks are canceled.
(No inside information other than the general news of covid infections increasing and hospital beds getting full)


----------



## Soccer Cat

timbuck said:


> I have a feeling we are about to see a wide spread shutdown of soccer across the country pretty soon.  I wouldn't be shocked if upcoming tournaments over the next 4-6 weeks are canceled.
> (No inside information other than the general news of covid infections increasing and hospital beds getting full)


All of my friends and family that work in hospitals say they have very few Covid cases now, at least in San Diego.  Hospital beds are not full in San Diego, maybe where you are from.


----------



## sdb

Stay and play means mandatory booking in a tournament hotel, very few exceptions. So Airbnb wouldn’t be an option if they enforce this.


----------



## Glitterhater

Our county is on the verge of sliding back into Red, (we're in Orange but half that time we've been back to Red numbers!) as it's a direct result of all our schools opening. That's not a surprise- people in close quarters are how this thing spreads. All that to say, unfortunately I can see them tightening the ropes on things. And like the PP, I have no insider info, just observing my area in NorCal.


----------



## Eagle33

Texas2Cali said:


> Wondering what y'all think about it if Surf Cup Phoenix has a mandatory "stay and play" policy in the Covid-19 era and with rising cases in AZ? Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer. Seems that renting a house should be available as a safer option for anyone who wanted to go that route.


Way to start another negative post. Now go and hide in the basement.


----------



## Desert Hound

Glitterhater said:


> Our county is on the verge of sliding back into Red, (we're in Orange but half that time we've been back to Red numbers!) as it's a direct result of all our schools opening.


Wrong.

There have been a variety of reports on this.

Here is one from just a few days ago.









						Schoolchildren Seem Unlikely to Fuel Coronavirus Surges, Scientists Say (Published 2020)
					

Researchers once feared that school reopenings might spread the virus through communities. But so far there is little evidence that it’s happening.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## jimlewis

Eagle33 said:


> Way to start another negative post. Now go and hide in the basement.


It's "spread your fear elsewhere".


----------



## Texas2Cali

Eagle33 said:


> Way to start another negative post. Now go and hide in the basement.


It's not a negative post. It's more of a libertarian post about letting us have the choice to stay where we deem safest for our families vs. where some tourney looking to get 20% commission says we have to stay.


----------



## crush

timbuck said:


> I have a feeling we are about to see a wide spread shutdown of soccer across the country pretty soon.  I wouldn't be shocked if upcoming tournaments over the next 4-6 weeks are canceled.
> (No inside information other than the general news of covid infections increasing and hospital beds getting full)


I bet you're right coach buck.


----------



## Glitterhater

Desert Hound said:


> Wrong.
> 
> There have been a variety of reports on this.
> 
> Here is one from just a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoolchildren Seem Unlikely to Fuel Coronavirus Surges, Scientists Say (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Researchers once feared that school reopenings might spread the virus through communities. But so far there is little evidence that it’s happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Not speaking in absolutes- I think I even said "in my area." 

Our district keeps a dashboard of teachers/students with a positive.  Not sure why everyone on this board is always looking to argue. It's so odd!


----------



## Eagle33

Texas2Cali said:


> It's not a negative post. It's more of a libertarian post about letting us have the choice to stay where we deem safest for our families vs. where some tourney looking to get 20% commission says we have to stay.


if you would put it this way, without mentioning "Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer...." I would probably agree, otherwise it is another negative post.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

timbuck said:


> I have a feeling we are about to see a wide spread shutdown of soccer across the country pretty soon.  I wouldn't be shocked if upcoming tournaments over the next 4-6 weeks are canceled.
> (No inside information other than the general news of covid infections increasing and hospital beds getting full)


Agreed. I feel like we will be fortunate to get in the ECNL Showcase in Phoenix starting two weeks from tomorrow. Same disclaimer, I have no inside information, and if you ask my wife, no real knowledge in general.


----------



## Glitterhater

Eagle33 said:


> if you would put it this way, without mentioning "Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer...." I would probably agree, otherwise it is another negative post.


Honestly, I don't think it matters. There are certain posters (or keyboard warriors,) that are determined to try and twist words to fit their narrative. And let's face it- the entire pandemic is negative. Not sure how you can spin it any other way.


----------



## Eagle33

Glitterhater said:


> Honestly, I don't think it matters. There are certain posters (or keyboard warriors,) that are determined to try and twist words to fit their narrative. And let's face it- the entire pandemic is negative. Not sure how you can spin it any other way.


I don't think you need to spin anything. If someone don't like something - don't do it. Period. Amen.


----------



## Glitterhater

Eagle33 said:


> I don't think you need to spin anything. If someone don't like something - don't do it. Period. Amen.


What? Ok, I think you missed my point but we good. I took it as you basically telling he/she how to phrase their post better. If not, my bad.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Texas2Cali said:


> Wondering what y'all think about it if Surf Cup Phoenix has a mandatory "stay and play" policy in the Covid-19 era and with rising cases in AZ? Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer. Seems that renting a house should be available as a safer option for anyone who wanted to go that route.


I’d stay where you want. They’re going to have an impossible time enforcing it in the current environment.


----------



## NewUser27

We are a few weeks (3weeks Approx) behind europe, so if there going to be a wave then well know pretty soon.  I hope not cause I look forward to these out of state trips.
Similar to spain and italy, they reason their cases went up is the young adults between the ages of 18-30 continued to go on holiday this whole time and now there seeing major increases out there but little #s death wise.
Im only say what Im being told from my partners overseas.
I like everyone else on here is hoping for the best and wear my mask so i do my part.
But with Arizona being the new toilet papers, everyone has to do it , wowowoozie, the great park may be a melting pot in a month!!!!


----------



## GT45

Texas2Cali said:


> Wondering what y'all think about it if Surf Cup Phoenix has a mandatory "stay and play" policy in the Covid-19 era and with rising cases in AZ? Seems like hotel elevators, hallways and common spaces could be areas with a higher risk of transmission. Also staying in a hotel means lots of meals out increasing contact or take out which is safer. Seems that renting a house should be available as a safer option for anyone who wanted to go that route.


I have stayed in plenty of hotels in the past few months. The most recent had a rule that only two people could ride in an elevator at a time, unless they were from the same family. Community gathering places in the hotels are shut down. Pools are limited to 10 people max. Housekeeping does not come into your room until you check out (unless you request them to). Masks are required. These are just some examples. You also do not need to eat in restaurants. You order food, have it picked up or delivered to the hotel, and each player takes their plate back to the room. In AZ you can set up the food outside, too. It is always nice out.


----------



## dad4

Not sure we will see a shutdown in the states that were solidly for opening.  North Dakota seems to be content to have 5% of their population test positive.  They may just suffer through it all the way to herd immunity.  Nevada and Arizona are another story, though.


----------



## Desert Hound

Glitterhater said:


> Not speaking in absolutes- I think I even said "in my area."


Not speaking in absolutes?

Let us review what you said. The part in bold is speaking in absolutes right? 

_Our county is on the verge of sliding back into Red, (we're in Orange but half that time we've been back to Red numbers!) *as it's a direct result of all our schools opening.*_


----------



## Dubs

Honestly, if we could just start contact scrimmaging internal to our clubs in Cali then progressively move to localized comp, there is absolutely no need to travel anywhere.  We all have plenty of comp in our backyards.  The notion that we have to leave the state is crazy.   Risk for the sake of risk... and I'm not just talking about Covid risk.


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> Agreed. I feel like we will be fortunate to get in the ECNL Showcase in Phoenix starting two weeks from tomorrow. Same disclaimer, I have no inside information, and if you ask my wife, no real knowledge in general.


I'm hoping for one ECNL League game and Phoenix Showcase before the lockdown.  I'm assuming lockdown is coming just in time for Thanksgiving ((stay isolated, no family visits)) and the Darkness of Winter, so no fun or sports for the kids, just more darkness  Nothing for the kids except confusion, division and isolation.  Happy Holidays to all of you and Merry Christmas to all.  Oh joy and oh boy, I can;t wait for what's instore for all of us.  I say that with much sarcasm.  Ho ho ho ho ho ho!!!!


----------



## chiefs

timbuck said:


> I have a feeling we are about to see a wide spread shutdown of soccer across the country pretty soon.  I wouldn't be shocked if upcoming tournaments over the next 4-6 weeks are canceled.
> (No inside information other than the general news of covid infections increasing and hospital beds getting full)


Not a chance in all states.  Only California is the outlier.  Only state to hit trifectas with children.


----------



## Glitterhater

Desert Hound said:


> Not speaking in absolutes?
> 
> Let us review what you said. The part in bold is speaking in absolutes right?
> 
> _Our county is on the verge of sliding back into Red, (we're in Orange but half that time we've been back to Red numbers!) *as it's a direct result of all our schools opening.*_


LOL. Ok- you got me. Gold star for you.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Dubs said:


> Honestly, if we could just start contact scrimmaging internal to our clubs in Cali then progressively move to localized comp, there is absolutely no need to travel anywhere.  We all have plenty of comp in our backyards.  The notion that we have to leave the state is crazy.   Risk for the sake of risk... and I'm not just talking about Covid risk.


Felt this way from the beginning - still do.


----------



## Spfister

I’ve stayed in many hotels since Covid. Wear a mask, don’t take elevator With people outside your group, bring in takeout to the room if you want, most rooms were staying play have refrigerators and microwaves anyways, don’t hang out in the lobby.  You’ll be fine.


----------



## pewpew

Glitterhater said:


> Our county is on the verge of sliding back into Red, (we're in Orange but half that time we've been back to Red numbers!) as it's a direct result of all our schools opening. That's not a surprise- people in close quarters are how this thing spreads.


You're going to try and lay the blame on schools opening back up? So constant rioting and looting after some criminal breaks the law and ends up in a deadly confrontation with police has nothing to do with us sliding back into Red? Neither does all the celebrating in the streets after the Lakers or Dodgers win right? Why not add churches into the mix as well. Oh wait..nevermind. They haven't been allowed to open back up. But we can have people roaming the streets destroying property, stealing/looting, and throwing crap at police officers. But we'll chalk it up to schools being opened back up. Not sure where
you're at. I'm in LA County and don't know of any schools open. But the Lakers and Dodgers are both within LA City borders and I've seen plenty of people on the streets on the post-game news. But I'm sure they were all social-distancing......


----------



## kickingandscreaming

pewpew said:


> You're going to try and lay the blame on schools opening back up? So constant rioting and looting after some criminal breaks the law and ends up in a deadly confrontation with police has nothing to do with us sliding back into Red? Neither does all the celebrating in the streets after the Lakers or Dodgers win right? Why not add churches into the mix as well. Oh wait..nevermind. They haven't been allowed to open back up. But we can have people roaming the streets destroying property, stealing/looting, and throwing crap at police officers. But we'll chalk it up to schools being opened back up. Not sure where
> you're at. I'm in LA County and don't know of any schools open. But the Lakers and Dodgers are both within LA City borders and I've seen plenty of people on the streets on the post-game news. But I'm sure they were all social-distancing......


Many are fixated on a small number, or even one of their favorite factor(s) and completely ignore any other possible factors. How about seasonality? How long has the flu been around? We still don't understand it very well. I thought the second "bolded" item was relevant to what we are seeing now.

link (https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02972-4)

Seasonal trends in viral infection are driven by multiple factors, including people’s behaviour and the properties of the virus — some don’t like hot, humid conditions.

Laboratory experiments reveal that SARS-CoV-2 favours cold, dry conditions, particularly out of direct sunlight. For instance, artificial ultraviolet radiation can inactivate SARS-CoV-2 particles on surfaces1 and in aerosols2, especially in temperatures of around 40 °C. Infectious virus also degrades faster on surfaces in warmer and more humid environments3. In winter, people tend to heat their houses to around 20 °C, and the air is dry and not well ventilated, says Dylan Morris, a mathematical biologist at Princeton. *“Indoor conditions in the winter are pretty favourable to viral stability.”*

She and her colleagues modelled5 the rise and fall in infection rates over several years for New York City with and without a climate effect, and with different levels of control measures. *They found that a small climate effect can result in substantial outbreaks when the seasons change if control measures are only just managing to contain the virus. “That could be a location where climate might nudge you over,” Baker says.*


More on seasonality. (link https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/why-do-dozens-diseases-wax-and-wane-seasons-and-will-covid-19)

“If we knew what suppressed influenza to summertime levels, that would be a lot more effective than any of the flu vaccines we have,” Dowell says.

...

Even for well-known seasonal diseases, it’s not clear why they wax and wane during the calendar year. “It’s an absolute swine of a field,” says Andrew Loudon, a chronobiologist at the University of Manchester. Investigating a hypothesis over several seasons can take 2 or 3 years. “Postdocs can only get one experiment done and it can be a career killer,” Loudon says. The field is also plagued by confounding variables. “All kinds of things are seasonal, like Christmas shopping,” says epidemiologist Scott Dowell, who heads vaccine development and surveillance at the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and in 2001 wrote a widely cited perspective that inspired Martinez’s current study. *And it’s easy to be misled by spurious correlations, Dowell says.*


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Dubs said:


> Honestly, if we could just start contact scrimmaging internal to our clubs in Cali then progressively move to localized comp, there is absolutely no need to travel anywhere.  We all have plenty of comp in our backyards.  The notion that we have to leave the state is crazy.   Risk for the sake of risk... and I'm not just talking about Covid risk.


I wonder if 2 teams ever end up accidently showing up at the same place, at the same time & just happen to organize themselves into 2 groups, drop a ball and see what happens?  Just wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Glitterhater

pewpew said:


> You're going to try and lay the blame on schools opening back up? So constant rioting and looting after some criminal breaks the law and ends up in a deadly confrontation with police has nothing to do with us sliding back into Red? Neither does all the celebrating in the streets after the Lakers or Dodgers win right? Why not add churches into the mix as well. Oh wait..nevermind. They haven't been allowed to open back up. But we can have people roaming the streets destroying property, stealing/looting, and throwing crap at police officers. But we'll chalk it up to schools being opened back up. Not sure where
> you're at. I'm in LA County and don't know of any schools open. But the Lakers and Dodgers are both within LA City borders and I've seen plenty of people on the streets on the post-game news. But I'm sure they were all social-distancing......


You're right! I LOVE rioting, looting... and totally think that's the way to go. You win, I cannot argue with stupid.


----------



## Glitterhater

pewpew said:


> You're going to try and lay the blame on schools opening back up? So constant rioting and looting after some criminal breaks the law and ends up in a deadly confrontation with police has nothing to do with us sliding back into Red? Neither does all the celebrating in the streets after the Lakers or Dodgers win right? Why not add churches into the mix as well. Oh wait..nevermind. They haven't been allowed to open back up. But we can have people roaming the streets destroying property, stealing/looting, and throwing crap at police officers. But we'll chalk it up to schools being opened back up. Not sure where
> you're at. I'm in LA County and don't know of any schools open. But the Lakers and Dodgers are both within LA City borders and I've seen plenty of people on the streets on the post-game news. But I'm sure they were all social-distancing......


And you're right- you have no clue where I am so STFU. We've had schools open for a good 6 weeks.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I wonder if 2 teams ever end up accidently showing up at the same place, at the same time & just happen to organize themselves into 2 groups, drop a ball and see what happens?  Just wishful thinking I guess.


Good to see you on the board. Have not seen you here for a solid bit.


----------



## socalkdg

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I wonder if 2 teams ever end up accidently showing up at the same place, at the same time & just happen to organize themselves into 2 groups, drop a ball and see what happens?  Just wishful thinking I guess.


First rule of soccer scrimmage is you don't talk about soccer scrimmage.   Second rule of soccer scrimmage is you don't talk about soccer scrimmage.


----------



## The HB Dad

socalkdg said:


> First rule of soccer scrimmage is you don't talk about soccer scrimmage.   Second rule of soccer scrimmage is you don't talk about soccer scrimmage.


been going on for awhile now. we would have canceled our tourney this weekend if we knew so many of these scrimmages would be available


----------



## Copa9

Soccer Cat said:


> All of my friends and family that work in hospitals say they have very few Covid cases now, at least in San Diego.  Hospital beds are not full in San Diego, maybe where you are from.


Info only, family member recently hospitalized for a non covid emergency in Colorado.  Hospital full, had to be admitted to cardiac unit because no beds available in rest of hospital due to Covid.


----------



## Copa9

pewpew said:


> You're going to try and lay the blame on schools opening back up? So constant rioting and looting after some criminal breaks the law and ends up in a deadly confrontation with police has nothing to do with us sliding back into Red? Neither does all the celebrating in the streets after the Lakers or Dodgers win right? Why not add churches into the mix as well. Oh wait..nevermind. They haven't been allowed to open back up. But we can have people roaming the streets destroying property, stealing/looting, and throwing crap at police officers. But we'll chalk it up to schools being opened back up. Not sure where
> you're at. I'm in LA County and don't know of any schools open. But the Lakers and Dodgers are both within LA City borders and I've seen plenty of people on the streets on the post-game news. But I'm sure they were all social-distancing......


But, but, but they were all outside!


----------



## socalkdg

The HB Dad said:


> been going on for awhile now. we would have canceled our tourney this weekend if we knew so many of these scrimmages would be available


Shhhhh


----------



## JumboJack

pewpew said:


> You're going to try and lay the blame on schools opening back up? So constant rioting and looting after some criminal breaks the law and ends up in a deadly confrontation with police has nothing to do with us sliding back into Red? Neither does all the celebrating in the streets after the Lakers or Dodgers win right? Why not add churches into the mix as well. Oh wait..nevermind. They haven't been allowed to open back up. But we can have people roaming the streets destroying property, stealing/looting, and throwing crap at police officers. But we'll chalk it up to schools being opened back up. Not sure where
> you're at. I'm in LA County and don't know of any schools open. But the Lakers and Dodgers are both within LA City borders and I've seen plenty of people on the streets on the post-game news. But I'm sure they were all social-distancing......


My kids go to a private school in LA County. They have been in classroom since early August. Not one  Covid case/incident.


----------



## Speed

Copa9 said:


> Info only, family member recently hospitalized for a non covid emergency in Colorado.  Hospital full, had to be admitted to cardiac unit because no beds available in rest of hospital due to Covid.


what part of CO?


----------



## JumboJack

Copa9 said:


> Info only, family member recently hospitalized for a non covid emergency in Colorado.  Hospital full, had to be admitted to cardiac unit because no beds available in rest of hospital due to Covid.


Really, cool story. I have a friend here in SoCal that is a nurse at a hospital. They are cutting shifts because of lack of work.


----------



## pitchplease

Our winter sports.ie- soccer..are postponed until further notice. Just found out this afternooon. Welcome to AZ. Good times.



> Maricopa County has not met the metrics needed for practice/competition for any AIA Winter sport.
> Due to that news, CUSD will postpone holding official tryouts/practices for winter season sports until further notice.
> 
> On a weekly basis, and based on Maricopa County directives, the decision will be made as to when the first official day of tryouts/practices can commence safely. We will communicate additional information to you as we know more.


----------



## Dubs

pitchplease said:


> Our winter sports.ie- soccer..are postponed until further notice. Just found out this afternooon. Welcome to AZ. Good times.


What does that mean?  Do you know anything about showcases and tournaments in AZ?


----------



## pitchplease

Dubs said:


> What does that mean?  Do you know anything about showcases and tournaments in AZ?


No. But..with all of our school districts now back to no winter sports...until further notice...means...some of the clubs here, will be pressed for field space...and i feel like its a matter of time before the Cities follow suit. Here we go again.


----------



## pitchplease

Dubs said:


> What does that mean?  Do you know anything about showcases and tournaments in AZ?


the club scene here has been in full swing. I dont see that stopping. For now.  our governor isnt up for re-election, so he doesnt care. Nothing is shutting down...outside of random quarantines at places, schools, etc. Numbers are definitely spiking here, and not in a positive  way. Its just a roll of the dice...and see what happens.


----------



## LB Mom 78

JumboJack said:


> Really, cool story. I have a friend here in SoCal that is a nurse at a hospital. They are cutting shifts because of lack of work.


Be careful. One of these needle dicks will soon be crying that you do not care about peoples lives and are racist.


----------



## Chalklines

JumboJack said:


> Really, cool story. I have a friend here in SoCal that is a nurse at a hospital. They are cutting shifts because of lack of work.


facts


----------



## lancer

we were suppose to be in St. George for a lacrosse tourney this weekend.  Cancelled yesterday due to COVID.  Got another one outside pheonix before thanksgiving, and one in mid december, but I am thinking those are gonna get cancelled as well.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LB Mom 78 said:


> Be careful. One of these needle dicks will soon be crying that you do not care about peoples lives and are racist.


If you research Colorado Covid Hospitalizations, their statistics as of this morning, tell a little different story at least at the macro level.  It is possible there is a hospital in Colorado that is experiencing a Covid overload.  I know nurses in Pennsylvania, Virginia and Georgia who all say they are at a normal seasonal Capacity which they say is roughly 98% for this time of year. Covid wards are experiencing an influx but not even at 50%.  Take it or leave it....


----------



## Grace T.

lancer said:


> we were suppose to be in St. George for a lacrosse tourney this weekend.  Cancelled yesterday due to COVID.  Got another one outside pheonix before thanksgiving, and one in mid december, but I am thinking those are gonna get cancelled as well.


Salty Classic Water Polo tourney in full swing in Utah this weekend.


----------



## Dubs

pitchplease said:


> the club scene here has been in full swing. I dont see that stopping. For now.  our governor isnt up for re-election, so he doesnt care. Nothing is shutting down...outside of random quarantines at places, schools, etc. Numbers are definitely spiking here, and not in a positive  way. Its just a roll of the dice...and see what happens.


Yikes.  Thanks for the info..


----------



## Copa9

JumboJack said:


> Really, cool story. I have a friend here in SoCal that is a nurse at a hospital. They are cutting shifts because of lack of work.


I am sure they are because so many people are no longer using the hospital for cuts, bruises, stomach aches, elective surgery, lol, all the plastic surgery that has been postponed etc etc etc. I personally need hand surgery but have decided to postpone it and just deal with the pain. I don't want to go near any hospital right now, and I am sure I am not alone. It will be interesting to see if car accidents are down too. My reference was for Colorado.  So happy my family member came home yesterday after six days in the hospital. She will have an 8-12 week recovery.


----------



## Copa9

Bou


Speed said:


> what part of CO?


Boulder, one thing that is interesting is that are revamping the air system so that rooms do not circulate air to other rooms, forgot what they called it.  Only part of the hospital has done that, they are moving to do more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Texas2Cali said:


> It's not a negative post. It's more of a libertarian post about letting us have the choice to stay where we deem safest for our families vs. where some tourney looking to get 20% commission says we have to stay.


Well said.  One size fits all policies are not...never have been.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Soccer Cat said:


> All of my friends and family that work in hospitals say they have very few Covid cases now, at least in San Diego.  Hospital beds are not full in San Diego, maybe where you are from.


Have heard the same from doctors and nurses in San Diego that frequent a local outdoor winery in Escondido.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Glitterhater said:


> Our county is on the verge of sliding back into Red, (we're in Orange but half that time we've been back to Red numbers!) as it's a direct result of all our schools opening. That's not a surprise- people in close quarters are how this thing spreads. All that to say, unfortunately I can see them tightening the ropes on things. And like the PP, I have no insider info, just observing my area in NorCal.


So no correlation to school reopening?


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Glitterhater said:


> Not speaking in absolutes- I think I even said "in my area."
> 
> Our district keeps a dashboard of teachers/students with a positive.  Not sure why everyone on this board is always looking to argue. It's so odd!


 Can you provide a dash board link that shows positive test?


----------



## 46n2

covid is real but the numbers at hospital are way lower than expect in my city I second that shifts are getting cut.


----------



## watfly

Copa9 said:


> Bou
> 
> Boulder, one thing that is interesting is that are revamping the air system so that rooms do not circulate air to other rooms, forgot what they called it.  Only part of the hospital has done that, they are moving to do more.


I believe its called negative air pressure.  A lot of hospitals did it early on in their Covid wings.  Glad to hear you relative recovered.

As a matter of note, 282 Boulder County residents have been hospitalized for Covid during the pandemic...99.92% of residents have not been hospitalized for Covid.


----------



## Grace T.

Utah is suspending youth sports for 2 weeks (some exceptions) and putting kids 15-24 under partial lockdown restrictions.


----------



## Chalklines

Grace T. said:


> Utah is suspending youth sports for 2 weeks (some exceptions) and putting kids 15-24 under partial lockdown restrictions.


It's not the sports. It's going back to school in a confined classroom. Doors and windows stay shut when the weather changes. Just think about how fast the regular flu runs through a school. 

I get distance learning and zoom classes are terrible but it's an easy way to stop the spread.


----------



## Grace T.

Chalklines said:


> It's not the sports. It's going back to school in a confined classroom. Doors and windows stay shut when the weather changes. Just think about how fast the regular flu runs through a school.
> 
> I get distance learning and zoom classes are terrible but it's an easy way to stop the spread.


in Utah the schools will remain open but the kids will be told to head straight home from school and not gather. Further bars restaurants and gyms remain open with restrictions


----------



## crush

Grace T. said:


> in Utah the schools will remain open but the kids will be told to head straight home from school and not gather. Further bars restaurants and gyms remain open with restrictions


Can the kids go play golf after school?  I see all these "adults" golfing.


----------



## Grace T.

crush said:


> Can the kids go play golf after school?  I see all these "adults" golfing.


1. a lot if the courses in Utah have age restrictions (mine wanted to play wasn’t allowed since too young) 2. You can’t gather with friends but I suppose they could golf with their parent.  Wouldn’t fly in other states but maybe in Utah kids want to do this? 3. Weathers changing. Major snow in park city this weekend for wp tournament. Golf courses shutting down soon


----------



## crush

Grace T. said:


> 1. a lot if the courses in Utah have age restrictions (mine wanted to play wasn’t allowed since too young) 2. You can’t gather with friends but I suppose they could golf with their parent.  Wouldn’t fly in other states but maybe in Utah kids want to do this? 3. Weathers changing. Major snow in park city this weekend for wp tournament. Golf courses shutting down soon


I get it.  So basically, more isolation for teens is coming for all teens in this country.  Those little rascals wont keep their dame mask on and now it's all their fault for being spreaders.  What a life for a boy.  

Mom:  Time for school.  Dont forget your mask.  Make sure you wear your mask walking to and from school and in class. Dont talk to anyone on your way to school, just get your ass in the seat before the bell rings.  

Son:  "____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________"

Mom:  It's the rules son.  I know it's hard, but I think in 2022 it might get better if the wind and the waves are in our favor.

Son: "_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________"

Mom:  I know son.  However, you can;t do anything after school either or on the weekends.  You have to come home right away without talking to a soul and go right to your room.  You can play on your computer. Plus, no sports or anything.  No youth group either.  

Son: ?????????????


----------



## Mosafie

Soccer Cat said:


> All of my friends and family that work in hospitals say they have very few Covid cases now, at least in San Diego.  Hospital beds are not full in San Diego, maybe where you are from.


That's here is california.  Everything is closed here. Masks are worn everywhere.

Arizona doesn't have the same mitigation rules. Just recently Arizona started putting capacity restrictions on restaurants. Arizona cases have started going back up. Arizona also doesn't have the large hospital capacity of California 

This is the recent Arizona metrics I am watching:

Wednesday's dashboard shows 88% of inpatient beds and 85% of ICU beds in use, which includes people being treated for COVID-19 and other patients. COVID-19 patients were using 16% of all inpatient beds and 18% of ICU beds. Overall, 32% of ventilators were in use.


----------



## happy9

Mosafie said:


> That's here is california.  Everything is closed here. Masks are worn everywhere.
> 
> Arizona doesn't have the same mitigation rules. Just recently Arizona started putting capacity restrictions on restaurants. Arizona cases have started going back up. Arizona also doesn't have the large hospital capacity of California
> 
> This is the recent Arizona metrics I am watching:
> 
> Wednesday's dashboard shows 88% of inpatient beds and 85% of ICU beds in use, which includes people being treated for COVID-19 and other patients. COVID-19 patients were using 16% of all inpatient beds and 18% of ICU beds. Overall, 32% of ventilators were in use.


Certainly a cause for some concern amongst healthcare folks in AZ.  AZ beds (icu and inpatient) normally run nearly full during the winter due to snowbirds.  Elective surgeries have resumed and ERs are now seeing more trauma patients. 

I guess we will wait 2 weeks?

In the mean time, ECNL Phoenix will be in full swing.  Makes sure to get your take out.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> Certainly a cause for some concern amongst healthcare folks in AZ.  AZ beds (icu and inpatient) normally run nearly full during the winter due to snowbirds.  Elective surgeries have resumed and ERs are now seeing more trauma patients.
> 
> I guess we will wait 2 weeks?
> 
> In the mean time, ECNL Phoenix will be in full swing.  Makes sure to get your take out.


Make sure you get your three games in and get back to socal and lock yourself in your house asap.  This is it you guys, game on like no other. It's really about a game called, "Love or Hate."  Two choices and the eye is watching.  The eye is the examiner of each of us.  One way to look folks.  it's not a right or left fight.  Some make money in violence and destruction and those are the ones fighting this right now.  Be calm and patient.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx

What’s B2011 F1 team need a guest player


----------



## lancer

Just got back from a 90 team lacrosse tourney in maricopa, south of phoenix. Lots of covid signage but few people abide.  some Restaurants full capacity indoors with no masks. others more like so cal.  Lots of adults not wearing masks everywhere, except for employees.  

We wore masks and either got take out or made our food in the room, or back of our suburban.  I felt reasonably safe for my health and that of my family, but if what I saw is any indication of how the rest of AZ is responding then we are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## GT45

I have been in AZ several times this fall and never saw anything like that in the restaurants. I don't know what their official rules are but when I went into restaurants everyone was wearing a mask (unless they were eating), seating was every other booth at a minimum.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

GT45 said:


> I have been in AZ several times this fall and never saw anything like that in the restaurants. I don't know what their official rules are but when I went into restaurants everyone was wearing a mask (unless they were eating), seating was every other booth at a minimum.


I had the same experience at the ECNL showcase. Restaurants, stores, etc. all had/required masks. There was significant distancing at Reach 11 and most wore masks outside.


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> I had the same experience at the ECNL showcase. Restaurants, stores, etc. all had/required masks. There was significant distancing at Reach 11 and most wore masks outside.


I was in AZ three times already in the last two months.  If you dont wear a mask inside a store or restaurant, you will be mocked, dirty looks, tough mad dog eyes, and asked to leave.  Everywhere I went I saw folks with mask on.  Reach 11 had a few hear and there not wearing but that was usually someone way past 6 feet.  OC is 100% doing the mask minus a city hear & there're.   Mask are on and the cases are up and the death is for sure down from what it was back in April.  Meaning the DM was high and now it's even lower DM wise.  That is super fantastic news and we should all be thankful.  Peace my fellow Americans who dont always agree but we can all agree were Americans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

GT45 said:


> I have been in AZ several times this fall and never saw anything like that in the restaurants. I don't know what their official rules are but when I went into restaurants everyone was wearing a mask (unless they were eating), seating was every other booth at a minimum.


Same experience on 3 trips to AZ including the predicted ECNL super spreader event at the reach fields.


----------



## socalkdg

October 24 in Phoenix.   I don't see masks.


----------



## NorcalsoccerYNWA

socalkdg said:


> October 24 in Phoenix.   I don't see masks.
> 
> View attachment 9545


Wow the Fowler #23 jersey...


----------



## crush

socalkdg said:


> October 24 in Phoenix.   I don't see masks.
> 
> View attachment 9545


I think I see Hound in the corner with that IPA.  We went to place that made us wear a mask when we walked in and walked out.  Sit down you can take mask off.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

socalkdg said:


> October 24 in Phoenix.   I don't see masks.
> 
> View attachment 9545


Fair enough. I haven't gone into a bar for a while and didn't while in Phoenix - just a few open-air restaurants. People wore masks until seated. This isn't surprising though as Hound has been posting picks like this for many weeks, maybe even back to September. I avoid crowds in general - especially inside - whether they have masks or not.


----------



## GT45

*socalkdg you can find a bar in California behaving the same way. One bar with 20 people in it does not define Arizona. Some of us have pointed to opposite experiences in AZ.*


----------



## socalkdg

GT45 said:


> *socalkdg you can find a bar in California behaving the same way. One bar with 20 people in it does not define Arizona. Some of us have pointed to opposite experiences in AZ.*


I agree.   Every state has places that choose to not abide by the rules while others require masks.   But here is the thing about bars,  you need to take your mask off while drinking.  I know when I drink beer my mask will be off for 15-20 minutes while I drink.   Multiply that by the number of beers and number of patrons and it is impossible to keep a bar safe inside even with mask requirements.   Even places to eat have issues.  Many have outdoor areas and keeping the drinking and eating to outside would be a great help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Spent some time with a buddy at a local outdoor winery in Escondido last Friday, 11/20.  His kids are coming back from college for TG so they all get tested just in case.  All but my buddy are negative.  His test results from Sunday the 22nd come back positive 11/25.  Myself and the Ohana immediately get tested 11/25 and we get our negative test results yesterday morning.  Thanksgiving was back on!!  My buddy text me this morning, he gets another test yesterday 11/26 and it comes back negative this morn'.  I ask him if he wants to go to the winery today.  He hasn't been to AZ at all.  I've been three times and my daughter has played against teams from 3 different States, my son is home from Sacramento and we all test negative.  Go figure.  I'm not surprised though.  Must be the tumeric, ginger, and almond milk shots we've been throwing back.


----------



## Copa9

46n2 said:


> View attachment 9430covid is real but the numbers at hospital are way lower than expect in my city I second that shifts are getting cut.


I guess not too many elective surgeries, maybe not as many sports injuries, car accidents (other than fatalities for drunk drivers, drivers driving excessive speeds), and people avoiding emergency rooms for head aches, stomach aches, cuts and bruises . Not as much staff needed.


----------



## Copa9

Bruddah IZ said:


> Spent some time with a buddy at a local outdoor winery in Escondido last Friday, 11/20.  His kids are coming back from college for TG so they all get tested just in case.  All but my buddy are negative.  His test results from Sunday the 22nd come back positive 11/25.  Myself and the Ohana immediately get tested 11/25 and we get our negative test results yesterday morning.  Thanksgiving was back on!!  My buddy text me this morning, he gets another test yesterday 11/26 and it comes back negative this morn'.  I ask him if he wants to go to the winery today.  He hasn't been to AZ at all.  I've been three times and my daughter has played against teams from 3 different States, my son is home from Sacramento and we all test negative.  Go figure.  I'm not surprised though.  Must be the tumeric, ginger, and almond milk shots we've been throwing back.


If you are having the quick test, it has a 20% false negative result. If you truly want an accurate test get the PCR test. It's a little more expensive and results take a couple of days but it is the most accurate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Copa9 said:


> If you are having the quick test, it has a 20% false negative result. If you truly want an accurate test get the PCR test. It's a little more expensive and results take a couple of days but it is the most accurate.


Interesting.  Wonder how many are asymptomatic.  What is your source for the 20%?  What is the false positive rate for the quick test?


----------



## dad4

socalkdg said:


> I agree.   Every state has places that choose to not abide by the rules while others require masks.   But here is the thing about bars,  you need to take your mask off while drinking.  I know when I drink beer my mask will be off for 15-20 minutes while I drink.   Multiply that by the number of beers and number of patrons and it is impossible to keep a bar safe inside even with mask requirements.   Even places to eat have issues.  Many have outdoor areas and keeping the drinking and eating to outside would be a great help.


Learn to shotgun your beers.  That way you only have to keep the mask off for 15-20 seconds.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

dad4 said:


> Learn to shotgun your beers.  That way you only have to keep the mask off for 15-20 seconds.


Lite weight.


----------



## happy9

socalkdg said:


> I agree.   Every state has places that choose to not abide by the rules while others require masks.   But here is the thing about bars,  you need to take your mask off while drinking.  I know when I drink beer my mask will be off for 15-20 minutes while I drink.   Multiply that by the number of beers and number of patrons and it is impossible to keep a bar safe inside even with mask requirements.   Even places to eat have issues.  Many have outdoor areas and keeping the drinking and eating to outside would be a great help.


What does going to bars have to do with your kid playing soccer in a tournament in AZ?  I was in CA in JUL, could have posted a million pics like this.

I would expect that most families from CA that are coming to AZ are coming to play soccer.  They will get take out and eat back at their hotel.  I know that pre "rona" hotel bars were part of the parent experience.  It's not now and for the some time into the future.  Why would you walk into a bar in downtown phoenix when you know it's "dangerous", snap a pic, then post it on a soccer forum where everyone wants their kid to play soccer?


----------



## Desert Hound

kickingandscreaming said:


> Fair enough. I haven't gone into a bar for a while and didn't while in Phoenix - just a few open-air restaurants. People wore masks until seated. This isn't surprising though as Hound has been posting picks like this for many weeks, maybe even back to September. I avoid crowds in general - especially inside - whether they have masks or not.


Actually I have been posting photos of that since June


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> Actually I have been posting photos of that since June


I wasn’t sure and I hate to exaggerate. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Toe poke

Arizona and Las Vegas have both had closures-ECNL boys showcase too
is this tournament even going to happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Post all the pictures you want of live bodies vs. dead bodies.


----------



## socalkdg

happy9 said:


> What does going to bars have to do with your kid playing soccer in a tournament in AZ?  I was in CA in JUL, could have posted a million pics like this.
> 
> I would expect that most families from CA that are coming to AZ are coming to play soccer.  They will get take out and eat back at their hotel.  I know that pre "rona" hotel bars were part of the parent experience.  It's not now and for the some time into the future.  Why would you walk into a bar in downtown phoenix when you know it's "dangerous", snap a pic, then post it on a soccer forum where everyone wants their kid to play soccer?


the intent of the picture was to show that the increase in cases in AZ has nothing to do with soccer that is being blamed by the National media for the increases. It is people inside without masks. I completely agree with you. I wasn’t in that bar. Picture taken by friend who had a mask on then drank outside.

Tonight I go into Circle K in Needles.   Clerk has mask on chin.  Man inside no mask.  Cop shows up and no mask.  People still ignoring mask rules.  We grabbed Subway and are sitting in our hotel with our games scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## watfly

Copa9 said:


> I guess not too many elective surgeries, maybe not as many sports injuries, car accidents (other than fatalities for drunk drivers, drivers driving excessive speeds), and people avoiding emergency rooms for head aches, stomach aches, cuts and bruises . Not as much staff needed.


Not proposing we need more car accidents, but decrease in accidents has significantly impacted transplant procedures due to lack of available organs.  A friend of ours is a transplant nurse and she has had very little work.


----------



## Alphaomega

Not sure if it has been talked about yet in this forum or any other but from what I was told several girls came back positive for Covid from the ECNL Arizona showcase a few weeks back. Can anyone confirm. Thanks


----------



## watfly

Alphaomega said:


> Not sure if it has been talked about yet in this forum or any other but from what I was told several girls came back positive for Covid from the ECNL Arizona showcase a few weeks back. Can anyone confirm. Thanks


I'm aware of one girl from SD that was on my buddy's daughter's team that came back sick.  There was zero spread, however.


----------



## futboldad1

Alphaomega said:


> Not sure if it has been talked about yet in this forum or any other but from what I was told several girls came back positive for Covid from the ECNL Arizona showcase a few weeks back. Can anyone confirm. Thanks


I have NOT heard that rumor..... a friend of a friend on another SW team had a kid sent home from the showcase as her mother tested positive and had given it to the kid later testing revealed....the mother had not gone on the trip she had stayed in Socal....the kid who had played two games in ECNL showcase had not given it to anybody else on her team as they all got tested..... science says it doesn't spread during outdoor youth sports and this incident would again back that up.....


----------



## whatithink

futboldad1 said:


> I have NOT heard that rumor..... a friend of a friend on another SW team had a kid sent home from the showcase as her mother tested positive and had given it to the kid later testing revealed....the mother had not gone on the trip she had stayed in Socal....the kid who had played two games in ECNL showcase had not given it to anybody else on her team as they all got tested..... science says it doesn't spread during outdoor youth sports and this incident would again back that up.....


Wouldn't the contact when playing be with the opposing team predominantly, so the risk would be greater to them than your team mates? I assume that the team in question notified the teams they played so that they could all get tested also.

BTW, my kids have been playing club for months with no cases that I know of or have been told of.


----------



## futboldad1

whatithink said:


> Wouldn't the contact when playing be with the opposing team predominantly, so the risk would be greater to them than your team mates? I assume that the team in question notified the teams they played so that they could all get tested also.
> 
> BTW, my kids have been playing club for months with no cases that I know of or have been told of.


Your assumption is correct.... her club informed ECNL immediately and opponents were then contacted....


----------



## Speed

watfly said:


> I'm aware of one girl from SD that was on my buddy's daughter's team that came back sick.  There was zero spread, however.


and in fairness the exposure could have come before the showcase


----------



## watfly

Speed said:


> and in fairness the exposure could have come before the showcase


Most likely since  her symptoms  showed up. on Sunday.


----------



## Soccermompeach

Do we think Surf Cup will still happen in January?


----------

